# ST JAKOBS OEL / THE CHARLES A VOGELER COMPANY / BALTIMORE, MD, USA



## Jet Coaster Fan (Feb 14, 2011)

I have just acquired this late1800s tall slim aqua blue bottle that held a type of Eucalyptus Oil.  http://www.antiquebottles.co.za/Brandnames.htm 
 Scroll to the very bottom to see about this bottle. 
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ST-JAKOBS-OEL-BALTIMORE-Md-MEDICINE-BOTTLE-/220736882596?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3364f187a4
 Mine is just like that one but only light blue.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey JCF,

 Here's the most recent talk of the Vogelers


----------

